# Another one bites the dust...err...Garbage.....



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

I bought this at a dog show back in the beginning of September--and this is what it looked like then....









It has since become Ella's favorite thing to toss around...and she finallyl destroyed it--I don't know how she did it, but she did....









She seems pretty proud of her accomplishment, dontcha think??? 









Amazing such a sweet little girl could do so much so fast........









*more*


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Otis decides to help with the destruction


















She's not Happy I threw it away........









And neither is he--can you see the tears???









*more*


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

A video of some tearing up and playing..........


And a few Randoms of Snow.............









Size Difference..............









and some More Pouting...........









Thanks for looking!!!!!


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Holy Cow!!! Look at those jowls!!! Do you have mung rags strategically placed all over your house?

When I had my eb, he was a massive drooler. I had mung rags stuffed under furniture, so I can just whip it out and wipe things down.

Great pictures!!!


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

love the pictures Sugar. But why would you throw it away when it was just getting to the good part?


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

love the picccsssss... I love ella ella ella...  Otis looks aggrivated..


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm so jealous of the snow! Great pictures!


----------



## pattymac (Oct 11, 2008)

Those are great pics!!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

very cute. seems like they have become best friends!!! nice to have another dog ha?


----------



## GregE (Nov 5, 2008)

You can make something like that with fleece. We made our miniature schnauzer a couple and she love them. We used 3 different colors of fleece.


Get some fleece and cut 3 pcs about 3" wide by 24" long. We did 3 different colors and/or prints. With your big guy you may want wider than 3" and maybe longer than 24". 
Use a rubber band on one end to hold them together and then braid them tightly until you get to the other end. 
Use another rubber band to hold that end together. 
Tie knots in both ends plus a knot in the middle. 
Remove the rubber bands. 
Use scissors to fray the ends some.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

LeRoymydog said:


> Holy Cow!!! Look at those jowls!!! Do you have mung rags strategically placed all over your house?
> 
> When I had my eb, he was a massive drooler. I had mung rags stuffed under furniture, so I can just whip it out and wipe things down.
> 
> Great pictures!!!


He really only slobbers after he eats and drinks--otherwise he's not bad--in the summer the heat will make him slobber--outside--but he isn't near as bad as a lot of other EM's I have seen



volleyballgk said:


> love the pictures Sugar. But why would you throw it away when it was just getting to the good part?


I am a mean mommy--what can I say?? Ha--if I wouldn't have taken it, Otis would have swallowed it--as you see in the vid, thats what he was trying to do --not good. 


Mudra said:


> love the picccsssss... I love ella ella ella... Otis looks aggrivated..


He was aggravated lol--he still loves me, though 


lizalots said:


> I'm so jealous of the snow! Great pictures!


Come to PA! We have gotten more than our share already--and a lot to come tonight!!


pattymac said:


> Those are great pics!!


Thank you 


jcd said:


> very cute. seems like they have become best friends!!! nice to have another dog ha?


It is nice--Otis loves her and they get along great


GregE said:


> You can make something like that with fleece. We made our miniature schnauzer a couple and she love them. We used 3 different colors of fleece.


Thanks Greg--I saw how this one was put together and might give it a try--the only thing I'll do different is put some thread stitches in it so it stays together better--Ella seems to know how to untie things


----------



## readerchick87 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Otis decides to help with the destruction


This picture is just too cute! I have to get one of those now


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Great pictures and I am just wondering what toys do last in your house?


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

readerchick87 said:


> This picture is just too cute! I have to get one of those now


I am happy with it--I only spent 8 or 10 bucks on it--it well was worth the money!!


Jen D said:


> Great pictures and I am just wondering what toys do last in your house?


haha--you'd be suprised how long toys last around here. Otis just sucks on his stuffed toys to go to sleep and doesn't relaly destroy them all that often haha
Nylabones are a VERY big hit--we have like 6 of them in the house--and the Jolly Balls are for outside--but I don't let Otis lay and chew on it or it would be gone in an instant.
And, of course, the bowling ball--it'll be impossible for something to happen to it--atleast I hope so


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Very cute...lol

The pictures gave me a smile I sorely needed today.


----------



## cvcraven (Jun 20, 2007)

They are so cute!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

oooooohhhhh too cute! i can't believe how long her legs have gotten!! I love otis' WAY overexaggerated "look away" when she got too close to his face to grab the toy.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Looks like Sugar Daddy is getting bigger/thicker. I love when he lies down to to play with Ella. What a sweetheart.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

I am soooo in love with little Ella...and of course with Big Otis too, but Ella is just such a little tiger...you can tell that she doesn't take any garbage from Otis...I bet he is often bewildered by the little tyke beating him up!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Haha....Love it..they are so freaking cute.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you everyone!!!!!!!!!


MyCharlie said:


> oooooohhhhh too cute! i can't believe how long her legs have gotten!! I love otis' WAY overexaggerated "look away" when she got too close to his face to grab the toy.


her legs are sooo long--but she is so dainty, Otis' overexaggerates because he knows she WILL grab his flappers --or anything on his face for that matter--she's a very abusive sister 


LuvmyRotti said:


> Looks like Sugar Daddy is getting bigger/thicker. I love when he lies down to to play with Ella. What a sweetheart.


He is getting very thick and wrinkly now--a few more months and he will be nice and flabby  And, he lays down to play like that most of the time--though I am not sure if it's because he is lazy or he wants to be at her level....probably a little bit of both


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

Good and cute pics as always, Chrissy. Otis looks like really filling now... he looks thicker than he was few months ago. Did you find out how much he weigh now?

-n


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

naoki said:


> Good and cute pics as always, Chrissy. Otis looks like really filling now... he looks thicker than he was few months ago. Did you find out how much he weigh now?
> 
> -n


Thanks Naoki--haven't gotten to the vet yet, but we are gonna here very soon --I'll let you know


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> I am happy with it--I only spent 8 or 10 bucks on it--it well was worth the money!!
> 
> haha--you'd be suprised how long toys last around here. Otis just sucks on his stuffed toys to go to sleep and doesn't relaly destroy them all that often haha
> Nylabones are a VERY big hit--we have like 6 of them in the house--and the Jolly Balls are for outside--but I don't let Otis lay and chew on it or it would be gone in an instant.
> And, of course, the bowling ball--it'll be impossible for something to happen to it--atleast I hope so


Bowling ball that's what I need to get Kramer won't kill that ball!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Jen D said:


> Bowling ball that's what I need to get Kramer won't kill that ball!


Definitely Jen!! I could not believe that Otis loves it as much as he does--and of course, it was free...
Otis' dad carries a 16 pound one around in his mouth like it is a tennis ball--it's insane. I really don't think Otis will ever pick his up, but he sure does enjoy rolling it everywhere-if you ever see one--pick it up for him--though I recommend it as an outside toy only


----------

